# Hilfe Krebse!!!



## Tephrofan (10. Apr. 2018)

HILFEEEE! Heute sind meine Teichmuscheln von "Edelkrebse-online" gekommen- mit 2 "blinden" Passagieren. Es war sehr Herzzerreißend als ich die Kiste aufmachte und mich 2 Augenpärchen ganz verschreckt anschauten- ich habe sie vorerst einmal in eine Wanne mit Steinen und Teichwasser getan und weiß jetzt gar nix- die Teichmuscheln sind für unser Klärbecken des Schwimmteiches, welches allerlei Grün enthält. Die Wasserqualität ist sehr gut, es wimmelt vor Kleinstlebewesen, es ist klar, trotz geringfügiger Algen- was soll ich machen? Bevor ich etwas falsch mache, und sie nicht geeignet sind für mein 7x4m großes, 1,2m tiefes Klärbecken. Morgen kommen noch 7 Goldbitterlinge- bitte helft mir....!!! Ach ja, es ist ein trächtiges Weibchen mit ihrem Göttergatten- sprich könnte also sein, dass demnächst dann richtig viele Krebse da wären...


----------



## andreas w. (10. Apr. 2018)

Hi, ist doch erstmal eine klasse Sache die Krebse. ich weiß nicht was die an "Schaden" am Fisch-Nachwuchs anrichten können und tun, aber in einem Teich mit deiner Größe sollte das doch im System klappen. Oder? 
Frage an alle die sich mit Krebsen auskennen: was kann denn alles passieren? Interessiert mich jetzt einfach. Danke für die Antworten


----------



## Nightcrawler (10. Apr. 2018)

Wenn das sog. Klärbecken Versteckmöglichkeiten bietet ist es kein Problem die Krebse hier anzusiedeln. Krebse sind Allesfresser insbesondere Aas und abgestorbene Pflanzenreste, etc.. Sie werden sich nicht an gesunde Fische vergehen.


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Apr. 2018)

Tja, wenn es keine Edelkrebse sind, dann am besten mit Soße in einen Topf mit heißem Wasser. Bevor die Krebs die Krebspest verbreiten.






Soweit mir bekannt gut an dem roten Häutchen zwischen den Scheren zu erkennen.
Gibt da aber einige die da mehr Ahnung haben. ggf Toschi fragen


----------



## Tephrofan (10. Apr. 2018)

ich sehe da keinerlei Probleme vom Untergrund, er ist ca. 10cm hoch mit Kies in unterschiedlichen Körnungen sowie größeren Steinen mit Versteckmöglichkeiten. Die Wassertiefe beträgt 1,4-1,2m mit einer Flachwasserzone von 10-50cm. Bepflanzt- Sauerstoff dürfte auch reichlich drinn sein, weil wir das Becken täglich etwa 8 Std. umwälzen in das große Becken- leider hab ich keinen Lieferschein bekommen wo vermerkt ist, was das für Krebse sind- ich werd mal nachhaken. Danke schonmal für Euere Tipps, wär ja schade drum- in den Topf kommen sie auf gar keinen Fall, hab sie bereits in mein Herz geschlossen- bleibt eben nur zu erfahren um welche Krebse es sich handelt- werde berichten


----------



## Tephrofan (11. Apr. 2018)

ich habe jetzt eine Antwort bekommen; Astacus Leptodactylus (galizischer Sumpfkrebs) und solle sie in den Teich setzen, es ist nichts zu beachten-  stimmt das?


----------



## dizzzi (11. Apr. 2018)

Ich habe ein paar Edelkrebse im Teich und muss nichts machen oder beachten. Habe diese als Sömmerlinge eingesetzt. Bleiben dann eher im Teich. Wenn die schon etwas älter sind und der Teich gefällt Ihnen nicht, könnte es sein dass sie abwandern.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Apr. 2018)

Hi Tephrofan

der galizische Sumpfkrebs (Astacus leptodactylus) das ist zumindest auch eine europäische Flußkrebsart. In Deutschland ist er zwar net heimisch (stammt aus Osteuropa), wenn er in die Natur ausbüchsen sollte ist eine weitere Ausbreitung nicht möglich denn er fällt genau wie alle anderen" außeramerikanischen" Flußkrebse ebenfalls der Krebspest . die in Europa in 99.5% aller Gewässer vorhanden ist - zum Opfer.

MfG Frank


----------



## Tephrofan (11. Apr. 2018)

danke für die Info- wie gesagt bekam ich die Krebse als gratis-Beigabe zu den bestellten __ Muscheln dazu- mir tun sie ja richtig leid, kann auch nicht verstehen wie man da einfach so explizite Tierchen einfach so mit reinpackt ohne die Gegebenheiten vor Ort zu kennen- ich hoffe ich finden einen Abnehmer, gebe sie gratis ab logischerweise, Hauptsache in gute Hände-


----------



## Limnos (11. Apr. 2018)

Ich halte den obigen Krebs für einen __ Edelkrebs. der leptodactylus hat m.E. längere und schmalere Scheren. Der amerikanische Kamberkrebs hat braunrote Querringe auf dem Abdomen,und der ebenfalls amerikanische Signalkrebs hätte die Unterseiten der Scheren rot. Wahrscheinlich das Bild von Totoabs! Und der parthenogenetische Marmorkrebs ist es auch nicht. Alle Krebsarten Gesamtamerikas sind Träger der Krebspest.
Die einzige Beeinträchtigung durch Krebse wäre, dass sie Substratlaichern "an die Eier" gehen.


MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Apr. 2018)

zumindest sinds keine Ami-Krebse.

Signalkrebs, Kamberkrebs, roter Sumpfkrebs, Kalikokrebs und Marmorkrebs unterliegen ja auch schon seit 03.08.16 einem europaweitem Haltungs-, Handels-, Vermehrungs- Transport-, Einfuhrverbot was auch alle Fischzuchtanlagen betrifft

MfG Frank


----------



## andreas w. (11. Apr. 2018)

... wenn das nicht so eine Rumschickerei wäre, würde ich sie auf jeden Fall nehmen. Hatte vorhin kurz am Teich gestanden - mannmannmann was da schon wieder an Tieren drin unterwegs sind , ist schon geil. Und das wo mir letztes Jahr alles kaputt gegangen ist - anscheinend aber doch nicht. Hurra .

Bin schon wieder am überlegen ob ich den Teich doch so lasse und nur einen Haufen Pflanzen rauswerf . Mal gucken was die Zeit noch bringt.

Von wo bisten du und meinst du das mit den Krebsen würde funktionieren? Je nach dem, Transport würde ich bezahlen.

Mach dir mal´n Kopp, Gruß Andreas.


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Apr. 2018)

Limnos schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich das Bild von Totoabs!


Wolfgang, meine sind Edelkrebse von Toschi.


----------



## Tephrofan (12. Apr. 2018)

ich bin von Pittenhart- 10km nördlich des Chiemsee´s- heute kommt ein Bekannter vorbei- wenn er sie nicht nimmt, gewähre ich ihnen wohl doch "Asyl"...muss ja mit dem Trend mitschwimmen - es wird schön langsam eng- fressen tun sie offensichtlich nichts, kuscheln sich ängstlich im Eck der Wanne zusammen. Geht schon ans Herz....ist ja nicht so, dass ich sie nicht mag, im Gegenteil, finde sie hoch intressant-


----------



## Haggard (12. Apr. 2018)

Ich würde die Krebse nicht abgeben, da in Deinem Teich ja alle Gegebenheiten vorhanden sind. Wenn mein Teich mal soweit sein sollte, kommen da auch Edelkrebse rein


----------



## andreas w. (12. Apr. 2018)

Ei wenn´s doch so ist und ihr euch schon etwas aneinander gewöhnt habt , dann lass sie doch in den Teich und sie werden das ängstliche verlieren. 
Die Gegend um den Chiemsee ist doch traumhaft, fahre ich ein paar mal im Jahr auf dem Weg nach Salzburg vorbei. 
Gib den Tieren Asyl, sie werden´s danken. 

Mach einfach, Gruß Andreas.


----------



## Tephrofan (12. Apr. 2018)

..schon geschehen! Heute wurden sie in meinen Teich gebracht, mal sehen, wie sich etablieren. Die __ Muscheln haben sich teilweise schon zur Hälfte eingegraben und die Goldbitterlinge machen sich fast unsichtbar, sind hauptsächlich zwischen den großen Steinen versteckt....


----------



## Tephrofan (12. März 2019)

Zwischenstand- nach kurzer Zeit waren beide Krebse "verschollen"- ich dachte schon, sie wären stiften gegangen- im Schwimmbereich lag einmal ein Chitinpanzer, also ein Zeichen, dass sich zumindest einer gehäutet hatte- zuerst befürchtete ich schon das Schlimmste....und heute, nach vielen Monaten und einer 2-Monatigen, geschlossenen Eisdecke entdeckte ich einen munter umherspazieren, als wäre nie was geschehen, am helichten Tag! Meine Frage- was wird aus den vielen Eiern geworden sein, die beide am Hinterleib gepackt hatten? Er hat sich seitdem sicher verdoppelt von der Größe- bin sehr froh-


----------



## jolantha (18. März 2019)

Tephrofan schrieb:


> Meine Frage- was wird aus den vielen Eiern geworden sein, die beide am Hinterleib gepackt hatten?


Würde ich toll finden, wenn du uns auch noch irgendwann Deinen Nachwuchs präsentierst.


----------



## nuggeterbse (18. Mai 2020)

Hallo, 
es ist jetzt ein Jahr vergangen,seit dem letzten Beitrag.
Wie ist es denn den Krebsen ergangen?  Bin schon neugierig
LG Michi


----------



## Tephrofan (19. Mai 2020)

machen sich ziemlich rar- sind ja Nachtaktiv, man bekommt so gut wie nicht mit(leider). Ab und zu wollen sie mal "auf Wanderschaft" gehen- eine/r hatte letztens erst mal wieder versucht auszubüxen- ich fand ihn in einer Pfütze neben dem Teich "chillen"- am Schwanz dickes Eierpaket


----------



## dizzzi (19. Mai 2020)

Die größeren von mir gehen auch schon mal gegen 17:00 Uhr im Teich spazieren. Kommt ein Fisch zu nah, werden die Scheren gezeigt.
Die Kleinen verstecken sich bis es dunkel ist. Letztes Jahr ist keiner ausgebüxt.
Ich gehe regelmäßig mit der Taschenlampe an den Teich. Ich weiß ja wo ich suchen muss.
Ich habe eine Zone im Teich wo die Kois nicht hinkommen. Unter den Wurzeln und Blättern verstecken die sich, und wachsen...


----------

